

Ask HN: Review my startup www.LetsLunch.com - syed123

I am curious to see what everyones opinion is on open graphing your lunch availability and grabbing lunch with other entrepreneur. How many lunches would you goto if chances are of meeting other entrepreneurs?
======
redspark
I would definitely do that once a week, so long as there was enough
participation to alternate between those with more experience and those with
less experience.

